# Lava Lamps?



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 23, 2005)

okay so someone was telling me that the lights below lava lamps are HPS lights? and are capable of growing small amounts of plants...have you guys heard of this before, is this correct? or was i misinformed


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

Heh. No.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

They are just regular Incandescent Bulbs.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 23, 2005)

thats wut i susposed man, just bullshit kids running their mouth...

i'll post pics of the new setup tomorrow when the lights are on!


----------

